# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu >  Snipping Tool

## Melita

Is there a Snipping Tool in Ubuntu 12.04,  similar to what they have in Windows 7>

Thank you.

----------


## slickymaster

You have Shutter ScreenShot Tool, one of the best screen capture tools.

To install it run the following commands in the Terminal:


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:shutter/ppa
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install shutter
```

----------


## TheFu

*Option A:* 

For text, X/Windows has a built-in copy/paste ---- actually it should be named select/paste.

Step 1: Use the left mouse button and select any text almost anywhere you see it.
Step 2: move the mouse to where you want to paste that text and press the middle button once.

Done. It grabs text, not the formatting.

*Option B:* 

For images, there's a great tool ... it does more than just grabbing an image ... it can transform, rotate, convert, resize, ... probably 200 other things to images.  The image grabbing tool is called "*import*."  Use is *import /tmp/some_file.png* then a cross-hair selector will be visable. Create a rectangle to select the part of the screen you want to save.  Almost any image file type can be specified.  The package to load is *imagemagick*.

ImageMagick is my go-to toolset for image manipulation where I need to do the same thing for many images.  Perhaps I need to resize and rotate 300 photos - ImageMagick has a tool for that.

However, I suspect you really want something like *Shutter*.

----------


## Melita

> You have Shutter ScreenShot Tool, one of the best screen capture tools.
> 
> To install it run the following commands in the Terminal:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:shutter/ppa
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install shutter
> ```


Thank you for this. I need help to do this. I know how to run the command prompt in windows but I am a beginner with Ubuntu. Could you please tell me how to go to the 'terminal' and explain the steps after that?

Regards

----------


## oldos2er

Open a terminal (Ctrl-Alt-t), and copy & paste the above commands one at a time. With "sudo" commands you'll be asked to enter your password. Nothing will be echoed to the screen when you do so, which is normal (and no, it's not for security, it's an old bug that will most likely never be fixed: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/passwordinterminal).

----------


## Melita

Thank you, I got the idea. What is difference between this method and downloading it directly from their web site.

----------


## oldos2er

Installing it from the PPA will allow it to be upgraded along with your usual system upgrades. If you install it from the website you will have to update it manually. See http://shutter-project.org/downloads/

----------


## Melita

I am an absolute beginner. What does PPA stand for?  Regards.

----------


## slickymaster

PPA stands for Personal Packages Archive. The system permits to developers on Launchpad to have an Ubuntu repository to share and to prepare packages for the users.

----------


## Melita

Please correct me if I am wrong with the following:  PPA is included in Ubuntu. To access and install any programme from the PPA, I have to open a Terminal and run a specific command line.

----------


## oldos2er

No PPAs are installed by default, they need to be specifically enabled by the user.

And once you enable a PPA, you can install its programs via Software Center, or any other APT front-end. More info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/reposit...gement-ubuntu/

----------


## Melita

> No PPAs are installed by default, they need to be specifically enabled by the user.
> 
> And once you enable a PPA, you can install its programs via Software Center, or any other APT front-end. More info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
> 
> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/reposit...gement-ubuntu/


  Thank you for your patience. I had no idea about the existence of PPA. Your links solved that problem.  Kind regards

----------


## Melita

[QUOTE=TheFu;12509763]*Option A:* 

For text, X/Windows has a built-in copy/paste ---- actually it should be named select/paste.

Step 1: Use the left mouse button and select any text almost anywhere you see it.
Step 2: move the mouse to where you want to paste that text and press the middle button once.

Done. It grabs text, not the formatting.

 Thank you for this information. I didn't know this method. Yes, you are right I need something like Shutter. 

Thank you *to all* in this thread. 

Best regards.

----------


## oldos2er

> Thank you for your patience. I had no idea about the existence of PPA. Your links solved that problem.  Kind regards


You're welcome. Enjoy Ubuntu!

----------


## GameX2

> (and no, it's not for security, it's an old bug that will most likely never be fixed: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/passwordinterminal).


You serious? :O
Never knew that!

Thanks for the info!

----------

